# Narex Rasps



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I received the new Highland Woodworking catalog for 2012 and only got a few pages in before seeing Narex now offers rasps. Very interesting. I did a little bit of checking and was not able to find any reference to them other than through Highland's listing.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/narex-rasps.aspx

I'm initially tentative, they are machine cut and lacking any indication of grain size or option of various grains. It still caught my attention though. If the $/performance we've seen with Narex's premium chisels extends to the rasps and they, at best, are comparable to Nicholson rasps this is a far cheaper alternative for one wanting to take a first step into rasps. Also they come equipped with an attractive handle unlike Nicholson's. 

Pricing starts at around $12 and goes up from there to $25 based on size and shape.

I'm pointing this out due to the recent interest here on rasps. I am only just now discovering this so I have not put hands on them yet but I do intend to order a couple for a test run... unless of course Highland wants to contribute a few for that purpose.

In the mean time, if anyone does get ahold of a few, please do post your thoughts on them.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for pointing those out. I missed them on my first trip through the catalog. I'd been kind of looking around for a rasp or two to purchase and then remembered that somewhere in the machine shed, mixed in with some old files were a couple of rasps.

Here's a couple of pictures of the two I found. The little one is a generic "Made in India" half round about 10 inches long. If feels fairly sharp (to an amateur with no reference point) so I'll probably give it a try before buying others.

I'm not sure what you'd ever use the large one for it is so big and course. It's 18" long, 1 3/8" wide and 3/8" thick at the mid point with only 5 teeth cut across the width (also weighs about 3 pounds). It is marked "Lakeside" , "Chicago IL" so at least it is made in the USA. I'll probably finish cleaning it up and put it on the wall until I figure a use for it.

Edit: I did a little more looking around and the large one is not a wood rasp, but a farriers rasp used for horse hooves in "muddy and wet conditions". The large teeth are too help prevent clogging.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

FM, I recently made a tote for my Bailey, and I used a rasp to shape the wood instead of a drimil or sander. Now I only have yardsale rasps that are most likely dull, but I found they worked quite well. I think I'll look into a new set.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, Garry, rasp are pretty great. I have a small collection of them, and by small I mean I have fewer rasps than planes :laughing:. They are great for shaping handles and round cornices.

There's no shame in yard sale tools. Depending on the condition of yours a short soak in citric acid may sharpen them a bit. That handle turned out nice.

If you need rifflers, Woodcraft and Highland have some no name brand jobs for $7-$25 that are decent. Although pretty course for finish work they are handy none the less.

While I carved a large portion of it with a knife a made I also used rasps and rifflers on the saw handle below... I need to take some finished pictures of that one.

Cheers!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful work on the plane and on the saw handle guys. I haven't gotten the hang of the rasp yet, and that's maybe b/c I'm working with el cheapo's if I ever do use one. I do look forward to hearing feedback on the Narex ones. Anyone use microplanes for their go to rasps?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

ACP said:


> Beautiful work on the plane and on the saw handle guys. I haven't gotten the hang of the rasp yet, and that's maybe b/c I'm working with el cheapo's if I ever do use one. I do look forward to hearing feedback on the Narex ones. Anyone use microplanes for their go to rasps?


I bought a micro plane. Don't like it; don't use it. It's great for grating nutmeg.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> It's great for grating nutmeg.


:laughing:

I've never tried one, a micro plane that is. What were planning to use it for originally?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I've never tried one, a micro plane that is. What were planning to use it for originally?


I thought it might work as a rasp. It didn't work like I thought it would. 

I recently picked up a couple of Nickleson rasp, before, I got by with my chisels and planes.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I need to know more about how to use rasps too. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

A rasp is my favorite tool in the shop. Quick and easy to use. As regards micro planes they work fine but still not as good as nicolsons #49, 50 


These spoons were shaped with a rasp. 









If we had a race to do a round over on a 6" board. I would win hands down, for how log it would take someone to set up a router.


----------

